# range finder or sky caddie



## Coan (Aug 22, 2012)

If you had to chse one or the other wich would you buy
range finder or something like a sky caddie?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Sky caddy would be my choice


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Sky caddy would be my choice


What he said.:thumbsup:

I sold my Sky Caddie and bought a range finder. Wish I'd stuck with the Sky Caddie, especially on a windy day...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

First, I assume you are talking about laser or GPS. Both types are rangefinders, in that they tell you the distance from your position to some other feature on the golf course. I've owned more than one model of both, and I now stick with the GPS. However, functionality depends on what GPS or laser you choose. 

GPS - the lower grade ones only give distance to the green, often only front, middle and back. They don't tell you anything about bunkers or hazards. The better ones like my Garmin Approach G5 give you a graphic representation of the hole, give distances to many features on the hole to help you plan your strategy for playing the hole. It has a touch screen which allows you to place a target circle anywhere on the hole and get the distance from you to the target, and from the target to the hole. You can move the flag around on the green to place the hole in it's approximate location for the day of play. It will also track several common stats and keep score for up to 4 players.

The cheaper lasers sometimes have trouble picking up the flag from beyond 150 yards, the better ones do a very good job of this, but I still seemed to get bogus readings now and then. it was hard to trust it implicitly. It is also strictly line of sight - it can't see through trees or over hills like a GPS can. Also consider that some lasers come with the ability to measure or estimate slope (elevation change), and those units are not allowed for competition or for handicap play, even if the slope feature is turned off.

The better modern GPS is a better all around tool for the average golfer. The laser is more precise when you have line of sight to the target, but you have to ask yourself, is +/- 9 feet close enough (the rated accuracy of a GPS - in actual use they are usually closer than that), or do you need the +/- 3 feet of a laser, and can you sacrifice the other advantages of a GPS to get that additional 6 feet of accuracy. 

After using both for a couple of years, I ultimately chose the GPS because it gives me more information, and more overall assistance in planning my play of each hole. It makes planning and playing layup shots easier, gives me accurate distance to the hole as well as distances needed to lay up short of or carry over bunkers and hazards. I can measure to landing areas around doglegs and over hills.

I don't know what your budget is, but whichever you choose, don't cheap out. You'll be happier in the long run if you get a full featured unit.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I had a laser and was very unhappy with my inability to get accurate readings on flagsticks.

I'm much happier with my Sonocaddie GPS.


----------



## Coan (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the responces, Rick thanks for the detailed answer i think you made up my mind, not sure what GPS i'll get but I'm considering the Sky caddie SGX or the SGX-W


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Coan said:


> thanks for the responces, Rick thanks for the detailed answer i think you made up my mind, not sure what GPS i'll get but I'm considering the Sky caddie SGX or the SGX-W


Keep in mind that the SkyCaddie charges an annual subscription fee to use the courses. Garmin comes preloaded with a database of more than 20,000 courses, and all software and course updates are free. Just something else to consider.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My Sonocaddie also has a one time fee, good for life. I think it was about $60.


----------



## golferlocal225 (Feb 4, 2013)

I will go with Sky Caddie.


----------



## Coan (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for everyones input. I went with the skycaddie, 1st time out I saw where the skycaddie has the advantage over the laser, shooting over some trees where I couldn't see the green (no line of sight) the caddie was able to give me the yardage. The other thing I like about it is there website, down load your rounds and it breaks down your game stats makes it easy to see where you need to inprove your game.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Coan said:


> Thanks for everyones input. I went with the skycaddie, 1st time out I saw where the skycaddie has the advantage over the laser, shooting over some trees where I couldn't see the green (no line of sight) the caddie was able to give me the yardage. The other thing I like about it is there website, down load your rounds and it breaks down your game stats makes it easy to see where you need to inprove your game.


Glad to be of some help. have a good season.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I've gone back to a Skycaddie, an SGX. The laser rangefinder will end up on Fleabay


----------

